

Two decades of the web: a utopia no longer - ascuttlefish
http://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/2011/06/morozov-web-no-utopia-twenty-years-short-history-internet/

======
cbs
This is a really interesting read, as someone who has watched the internet get
whitewashed over the last few decades, I've found myself thinking along these
lines for a few years myself.

Its strange to read the comments from the people who disagree with him. Yes,
the internet is a lot of things and maintains a lot of what it once was, but
the current day constraints on it and the way things are done make old hats
like myself uneasy with the state of affairs. Take this comment for example:

 _The web is chaotic, loud, banal and unpredictable. With all its problems,
I’d like to keep it that way._

If this guy really thinks the internet is like this, (assuming he doesn't know
what banal means), imagine how stoked he would be if the chaos, volume and
unpredictability were still in full swing.

